# It happened...



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

While I was out in Idaho for a funeral this weekend our neighbors threw a heaping wheelbarrow load of Rhododendron and Dwarf Cherry over the fence into the goat pen. My wife found the pile in the evening when she was milking and called me to tell me and said she couldn't tell how much they had eaten. This morning (Sunday) she woke up to staggering, shaking, vomiting goats and got the large animal vet out on an emergency visit. Now it's evening and Penny is severely dehydrated and almost too weak to move and Hank has started vomiting again. We're still hoping both will make it but I have more hope for our wether than for our doe. 

I've been worried about this happening for years but I know I've told everyone around not to let Rhododendron anywhere near the goats. Take a 5 minute break and go warn your neighbors not to feed your goats.

JD


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Update: we got them to drink some Gatorade and Hank seems to be acting more normal (as a healthy wether he has much more body mass and fat to absorb everything and I think that helped). Penny is in rough shape but she can stand up, walk, and drink. I offered her some grain and she tried to eat it but kept throwing up. I figured I should milk her--1/4 her normal production and her milk was yellow-green. 

We talked to the neighbors (nicely) and they offered to pay the vet bill before we had a chance to ask them to. 

JD


----------



## sanhestar (Dec 10, 2008)

Hello,

I nursed to goats through rhododendron poisoning. Don't make them eat until the throwing up has stopped.

If they don't drink for themselves, ask you vet to give them intravenous fluids - it works for goats, too. Or at least to give them large fluid deposits under the skin.

Be wary of aspiration pneumonia caused by the vomiting.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow, I hoping for continued improvement on your goats and glad the neighbors are paying the vet bill.
Nancy


----------



## duffontap (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks Sanhestar and Rockytopsis.

How long does this usually last? It has been almost 48 hours and Penny looks awful. She's exhausted, and has continued to throw up, and has a steady stream of foam, drool and bile dripping from her mouth. Is there a point at which they usually turn the corner or is she just going to wear out and die a week from now? Hank the Tank looks like he's back to about 60% and I expect him to be fine. JD


----------

